

Ask HN: How do you share videos and pictures with your friends and family? - chad_c

As the resident technology evangelist in my extended family, I&#x27;m eager to find a solution to sharing and storing videos that does not involve YouTube or Facebook.  With our family growing with grandchildren, we are in need of a service that supports uploading from mobile devices as well as consumption on said devices.  This service also needs to be easy for elderly people to use (said elderly people have no problem using iPads at the moment).<p>Any suggestions?
======
wattengard
We have more or less resorted to using Dropbox, but both me and my better half
got 50Gb upgrades through Samsung... So we have lots of space to work with.

~~~
chad_c
Thanks for the suggestion. This or box (I have 50GB through box as well) may
be our last resort.

